# Safe/Fast(or instant) delivery to get SX OS license?



## marios75 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey guys, as the title says, is there a suggested place to get one?

Thanks


----------



## fikatr (Jul 26, 2018)

I ordered from http://3ds-flashcard.com/ it took 12 hours to arrive but it says you can get it instantly if admin is online and you reach him on discord


----------



## MightyMoe (Jul 26, 2018)

https://selly.gg/p/3ba9826c

Instant delivery.


----------



## Uumas (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm also selling one for 20€ (+3€ if PayPal) in the trading section and can DM it right after payment


----------



## Muta (Jul 26, 2018)

marios75 said:


> Hey guys, as the title says, is there a suggested place to get one?
> 
> Thanks


Axiogame has them cheap, usually only hours for a code. I've ordered 3 no problems at all.


----------



## xIce101x (Jul 26, 2018)

Muta said:


> Axiogame has them cheap, usually only hours for a code. I've ordered 3 no problems at all.


This is where I got mine from. Came within a hour


----------



## Dust2dust (Jul 26, 2018)

I ordered mine on online-trends and got the pin number immediately after the transaction via email.  I couldn't believe how fast.  It's based in UK and I am in Canada, but still good.


----------



## marios75 (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks guys just got one from online-trends and it arrived instantly in case anyone else looks for one.


----------



## JonoX (Jul 27, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net/shop sends them out within a few minutes.


----------



## Mark2333 (Jul 27, 2018)

https://selly.gg/p/6338eb9f, selly.gg link, instant delivery with e-mail, make sure it has stock before you buy, it's only for paypal payment.


----------



## Ilie11 (Jul 28, 2018)

Odered one from Axiogame yesterday, payment has been processed but no sign of the license code. Have emailed them a few times and no reply. Any advice on what to do next or should i just take it like a man and move on?


----------



## quot1990 (Jul 28, 2018)

miii.it the best, sending code immediately


----------



## marios75 (Jul 28, 2018)

Ilie11 said:


> Odered one from Axiogame yesterday, payment has been processed but no sign of the license code. Have emailed them a few times and no reply. Any advice on what to do next or should i just take it like a man and move on?



Try emailing after the weekend I guess as they might not be monitoring.


----------



## Ilie11 (Jul 28, 2018)

I have received it in the end, will test tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonoX (Jul 29, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net/ sends you the code immediately with your order receipt.


----------



## drzayas (Jul 29, 2018)

Check out http://moditcunt.com/product/sx-os/ They Have SXOS For $25 USD and Instant Delivery


----------



## JonoX (Jul 30, 2018)

https://appledrunk.net/product/sx-os-license-codes/ delivers instantly! And for anyone on the fence use coupon code *sx30 *for 30% off!


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 31, 2018)

JonoX said:


> https://appledrunk.net/product/sx-os-license-codes/ delivers instantly! And for anyone on the fence use coupon code *sx30 *for 30% off!



Even with that promo code that website is still overpriced.


----------



## HanFront (Aug 1, 2018)

sxflashcard
Live shat service was satisfactory.


----------



## dbaccello (Aug 1, 2018)

Me too in SXFlashCard by chat with Lisa  in 5 minutes (PayPay payment).
Send me a private message if you want a discount of 2,50$.


----------



## JonoX (Aug 1, 2018)

As always, SX OS is available instantly at https://appledrunk.net/


----------



## aibakouji (Aug 8, 2018)

I ordered in SXFlashCard. It was really good. I recommend this website.


----------



## Jinno (Aug 29, 2018)

i bought mine here
http://sxflashcard.com

super fast!


----------



## Biggyhead (Oct 12, 2018)

I signed up just to answer this question, I recently just purchased mine today from 3ds flash card site.
there's a guy name allen on discord who can instantly give it to you. I never ordered anything randomly off any site but amazon and man was i skeptical, but it was legit. Now I'm enjoying my switch.


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 18, 2018)

which one for now?


----------



## larrypretty (Oct 29, 2018)

larrypretty said:


> which one for now?


Finally get my os code from here https://selly.gg/p/e42219ec, order on last Saturday, then get an e-mail from the store with an os code.


----------



## suprevilguy (Oct 31, 2018)

dbaccello said:


> Me too in SXFlashCard by chat with Lisa  in 5 minutes (PayPay payment).
> Send me a private message if you want a discount of 2,50$.


Can't seem to send PM's, but I could use a $2.50 discount.


----------

